# CIS Fuel Pump Housing Dilemma



## GXL (Mar 31, 1999)

Hello: I have a 91 GTi 16v that I use only for track days and an 89 GTi 16v that I'm in the process of restoring. The 91 has a broken/leaky fuel pump housing and can no longer take it to the track. As most of you know, the fuel pump housing is NLA. However, I was VERY lucky a few months ago and located a brand new housing (60 mm cis). The dilemma is the following:

I only have 1 housing and I'm thinking about saving it for the 89 GTi for whenever it needs it (it's not leaking right now) and getting a Walbro or Bosch pump setup with the accumulator for the 91? I know this setup can be loud, but I"m not concern about it because the 91 is already loud. I'm also aware about the fuel starvation issues without the housing when the tank is or below 1/4 tank, that will abviously be bad at a the track. But, simple to overcome, however. 

I'm planing on keeping both of these cars for years to come so that is why I'm thinking ahead, what would you guys do? 

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------

